# HP Touchpad, OS X, Streaming DLNA Server (WORKING!)



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

So I have had my Touchpad for two weeks.The TouchPad is a great device with a lot of potential (ahem android). But unfortunately the tab only has native support for mp4.

If your are like me you do not have all your movie in only one format, so I figured I would post my set-up for anyone else who was in a similar situation.

First you will need to install Kalemsoft 4.0 on your Toad. Then download the kalemsoft server exe file on your mac. Also you will need to install Wine and wine bottler.

install wine and wine bottler into the application folder on your MAC.

open wine bottler and click custom prefix, and browse for the kalsemsoft exe file. Check off the self contained option and start the process. It will convert the windows program to a mac version (basically running a windows program in OSX environment).

When this is complete it will create a application for the server. Double click thirst launch and set up your kalemsoft server.

open up the kalemsoft player on your touchpad. Click settings and enter your username and password.

I had to port forward on my router and restart the server on my computer a few times, but i t works like a charm. It plays everything I through at it and haven't had any issues (locally not over remote connection).

When Android is available I will just use PLed and call it a day, but this set-up is working really well.

For remote connections I have been using Splashtop to watch a movie.

I hope this is helpful to others.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish someone would simply make a DLNA player or FTP player.

That is one feature I miss from my windows mobile 6.1 pocket PC, great being able to stream from my routers built in FTP server, or being able to access my orb 2.0 server.

How hard is it to simply make a video player that allows you to browse network folders for media?


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

streamtome for ios does it, but its only for ios


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just used AVS Video Converter and converted the video I wanted on the Touchpad to .m4v and they
all work fine...


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> I just used AVS Video Converter and converted the video I wanted on the Touchpad to .m4v and they
> all work fine...


I hate converting especially knowing the hardware is more than capable of playing a lot of formats-


----------

